# Rheingold Codes and Descriptions



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there a single consolidated list/document available with all codes and their descriptions that are recognized by Rheingold? Something very similar to many lists available out there for INPA.

My Rheingold installation does not seem to provide any info/description whatsoever and the search codes functionality is just redundant.










Managed to get the details on the last 2 by digging into FASTA files, however, the first still seems to be a mystery.

Is there a website or a consolidated list that I can refer to have more insight on the codes?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

There could be a list but if you are using ISTA connected to a car, you get full details of the faults by clicking on it :dunno: and if you want to search for details offline, just look, few tabs to the right in your screenshot "Input Fault Code".
PS: if your ISTA doesn't provide details, then there is a problem with your install or you are missing some dBs. For help post in http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=936877


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

There's no single published list of ISTA+ codes. They vary by model year and series. Some common codes exist while others are specific to series and cars. As aboulfad said, you can either search or when you do a diagnostic run, you can see the fault memory and the associated measures plan (when you calculate measures plan) with explanations. 

It can be a PIA to understand all the crap that ISTA+ DBs throw out.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

After I re-read his post, I think his ISTA installation is somewhat broken and he gets no fault details in ISTA.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Possibly, but wouldn't you think if the DBs are corrupt, they would fail to load and ISTA+ would freak out?

The first one is a failure of heating in the left mirror:

```
An exterior mirror reports a fault of the mirror heating or the electrochromics.
The cause can be the following:
Line disconnection or short circuit to ground in the feed line of the mirror heating
Line disconnection or short circuit to ground in the feed line of the electrochromic mirror glass
Fault Effect:
The mirror heating and electrochromic does not function.
```
The next two are:

```
This fault code is entered if a short circuit to ground is detected between the headunit and the aerial amplifier (FM2).
Fault Effect:
- No reception on the FM2 aerial.
- poor reception in the FM range.
```
A fresh installation might help.


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> There could be a list but if you are using ISTA connected to a car, you get full details of the faults by clicking on it :dunno: and if you want to search for details offline, just look, few tabs to the right in your screenshot "Input Fault Code".
> PS: if your ISTA doesn't provide details, then there is a problem with your install or you are missing some dBs. For help post in http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=936877





Reclaimer said:


> There's no single published list of ISTA+ codes. They vary by model year and series. Some common codes exist while others are specific to series and cars. As aboulfad said, you can either search or when you do a diagnostic run, you can see the fault memory and the associated measures plan (when you calculate measures plan) with explanations.
> 
> It can be a PIA to understand all the crap that ISTA+ DBs throw out.


Clicking on the link (error code) takes me to a blank screen with no data whatsoever and searching for error code results in nothing.


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> After I re-read his post, I think his ISTA installation is somewhat broken and he gets no fault details in ISTA.





Reclaimer said:


> Possibly, but wouldn't you think if the DBs are corrupt, they would fail to load and ISTA+ would freak out?
> 
> The first one is a failure of heating in the left mirror:
> 
> ...


A fresh installation is in order I guess, will try out this weekend and let's see if it helps. Thanks you.


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Update:*

Installed the version as shared by *Reclaimer* and it now works like a charm, thank you very much for the share sir! 

Compared the size of the fresh install with the previous one and there seems to be a difference of almost 20GB added to the new one!!! So, certainly the previous install was not right and that was the problem with ISTA not working and "doing nothing" on my machine.

This is the first time I've been exposed to the real functionality of ISTA+ and I'm enjoying it, it's really comprehensive I must say. No more looking back at INPA henceforth. Now getting back to fixing the FM antenna.

Thanks again all for all your help.


----------

